# What is the name of the turn?



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

A nose roll?

You paid for a whole board, you should get your moneys worth and use all of it.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

It is not a nose roll. It is used on steep. The tail is picked up in the air to change direction quickly. It is not a hop turn either because the nose stay in contact with the slop.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

What woud you gain by having the tail unweighted? What would you loose?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

and there goes guided discovery


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I see. Thanks both!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

No worries, hope you're having a great day.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lets face it, we were all waiting for wolfs definition anyway.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I look up nose roll in various places and they all look like this that spin the tail 180 degree. 

Snowboarding Tricks - Nose and Tail Rolls @ ABC-of-Snowboarding

I should have more detail for my description. The tail pivots no more than 90 degree and I don't think it needs to involve upper body rotation, maybe more of an up and down movement, similar to hop but just on the tail.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

freshy said:


> Lets face it, we were all waiting for wolfs definition anyway.


Some knew what it would be.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

hellside said:


> I look up nose roll in various places and they all look like this that spin the tail 180 degree.
> 
> Snowboarding Tricks - Nose and Tail Rolls @ ABC-of-Snowboarding
> 
> I should have more detail for my description. The tail pivots no more than 90 degree and I don't think it needs to involve upper body rotation, maybe more of an up and down movement, similar to hop but just on the tail.


You're right of course on the nose roll. I was teasing a little based off your description. 

But back to your original question, what to call the move you described? How about "nose pivot turn" or "nose butter turn". Calling it the "Not able to control my speed through turn shape turn" or "Holy hell, the tail of my board is flopping around like a beached carp turn" are a little to wordy.

If you are looking to do a freestyle move, unweighting the tail and pivoting off your nose is fun. If you are trying to negotiate a steep slope with the greatest control over your decent....it's probably not the most efficient option.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Grizz said:


> You're right of course on the nose roll. I was teasing a little based off your description.
> 
> But back to your original question, what to call the move you described? How about "nose pivot turn" or "nose butter turn". Calling it the "Not able to control my speed through turn shape turn" or "Holy hell, the tail of my board is flopping around like a beached carp turn" are a little to wordy.
> 
> If you are looking to do a freestyle move, unweighting the tail and pivoting off your nose is fun. If you are trying to negotiate a steep slope with the greatest control over your decent....it's probably not the most efficient option.


Thanks for the reply. I leaned it one time a few years ago and never use it until I saw it again so I thought maybe there is a name for this.


----------

